# kdeutils4 compile problem w/ superkaramba



## jiguana (Oct 11, 2009)

I am trying to compile KDE4 but when it tries to compile the kdeutils4 dependency, it croaks with superkaramba.
From what I can tell, superkaramba cannot find python.h or any other call in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp
I have 7.1-RELEASE with updated ports as of Oct-6.
python26 is installed with threads. Using my friend Google, I have found the only advise of installing the python-devel package (which doesnt seem to be in FreeBSD)on a superkaramba faq page. 
http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/faq.html

Any help would be great. 



```
#make install
......
[ 88%] Built target sweeper
[ 88%] Built target superkaramba_automoc
[ 88%] Building CXX object superkaramba/src/CMakeFiles/superkaramba.dir/python/karamba.o
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:30:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:65: error: 'PyMethodDef' does not name a type
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp: In constructor 'KarambaPython::KarambaPython(const ThemeFile&, bool)':
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:355: error: 'PyRun_SimpleString' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:361: error: 'PyImport_AddModule' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:362: error: 'karamba_methods' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:362: error: 'Py_InitModule' was not declared in this scope
<EDIT>
/superkaramba/src/python/karamba.cpp:630: error: 'Py_BuildValue' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4/work/kdeutils-4.3.1/build.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeutils4.
```


----------

